# Flor del Todo #4 Especial Cigar Review - SMOKEABLE!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What would anyone expect for $1??? The cigar has NO bitterness and offers NO bad aftertaste. To the contrarry it has a almost medium dark bown, d...

Read the full review here: Flor del Todo #4 Especial Cigar Review - SMOKEABLE!


----------

